# LaunchSOP



## Roaddog3242 (May 5, 2008)

Keep getting this annoying app on my taskbar... I think it might have to do with my Fujistu Scanner. Does anyone know how to get rid of this?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Press Start>Runand type in the box that appears.....msconfig...., click ok. You will now see a header for "Startup"..................locate the offending Fujitsu stuff and uncheck it, along with anything else you don't want annoying you. Restart and it should be gone.


----------

